# Let's see your square or rectangular Digitals



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

For some reason, I've always found the square or rectangular shaped digital watches to be the most appealing. Here's one of my favorites, lets see yours.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Timecacher said:


> For some reason, I've always found the square or rectangular shaped digital watches to be the most appealing. Here's one of my favorites, lets see yours.


Alpha Jump Hour









Not exactly _square_, but I'll play anyway&#8230;

CASIO "Melody Alarm"









OMEGA Speedmaster LCD


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Two classics brought up to date:


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

One of my all time favorites, the Citizen DQ-7031:










.:-!


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

That first Casio looks pretty good.


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Oddly I have non. all of mine have rounded cases.


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a new one on the way (an Ammon), but I'll share these two. An updated G-Shock 5600 and a Diesel DZ7084


----------



## halfapie (Jul 29, 2008)

I like square watches too!

Here's a few of my favorites from my collection. Sorry the images are watermarked cause they're straight from my site.

Casio BM-100W barometer + altimeter + depthmeter









Casio F100 super old 70's watch.









Seiko Data-2000 "computer" watch.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

halfapie said:


> Seiko Data-2000 "computer" watch.


 Hey HaP, I remember that one !! I was very fond of pocket computers in the 80s' like the CASIO PB700&#8230; it brings back memories


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

WOW! These are some great looking watches guys!:-!


----------



## arnof (May 16, 2006)

Casio G-Shock GW-M5600BC-1ER








Arno


----------



## Gilius (Oct 1, 2008)

I have this....vintage Citizen Ana/Digi chrono chime......1979










not square,but.......


----------



## Chucky (Feb 24, 2009)

My home made band


----------



## Brian D. (Apr 5, 2006)

*GW-5600J*


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's mine but unfortunately its is out of commision at the moment but will soon be up a running again.


----------



## halfapie (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's what I'm wearing today. It doesn't get any square-er than this!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

jakisbck said:


>


Whoa O_O

I've never seen such a combination :-!

It's a sort of _kinetic_, I guess ? :think:
I never saw a lcd display with oscillating mass before, GREAT WATCH !! :-!


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

Reno said:


> Whoa O_O
> 
> I've never seen such a combination :-!
> 
> ...


Ventura made them before they went under and were sold. They made several other cool digital watches. And, yes, the automatic movement charges the watch. Unfortunately, it still has to have a place to store that energy unlike a fully mechanical automatic.


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

halfapie -- that's a great watch! One of the cleanest lcd analog displays I've seen -- and it's only a portion of the watch face.


----------



## halfapie (Jul 29, 2008)

gloster said:


> halfapie -- that's a great watch! One of the cleanest lcd analog displays I've seen -- and it's only a portion of the watch face.


Thanks gloster!
If you like that, you might like this one too.


----------



## ColdHit (Jul 3, 2006)

Do Super Squares count? A couple of G7800's...


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll take the first one, halfapie. It's cleaner looking to me. Sequels rarely live up to the original


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

The great pictures just keep coming. I'm really enjoying them, thanks guys.:-!


----------



## Murrango (Oct 26, 2008)

Timecacher said:


> For some reason, I've always found the square or rectangular shaped digital watches to be the most appealing. Here's one of my favorites, lets see yours.


I love the look of this watch, and I'm considering getting one, but I would have to order it online, as no retailers in my area carry this model. If it isn't too much trouble, could you please post a photo of the clasp, or at least describe it (in particular, how many fine adjustment holes it has). Is the bracelet a hair puller? Also, would the watch accept a leather strap (my analog wave ceptor has non-standard lugs and won't accept anything but the bracelet that came with it)? Thanks.


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

Murrango said:


> I love the look of this watch, and I'm considering getting one, but I would have to order it online, as no retailers in my area carry this model. If it isn't too much trouble, could you please post a photo of the clasp, or at least describe it (in particular, how many fine adjustment holes it has). Is the bracelet a hair puller? Also, would the watch accept a leather strap (my analog wave ceptor has non-standard lugs and won't accept anything but the bracelet that came with it)? Thanks.


For me, the bracelet has been a pleasant surprise on this watch. It is light and very comfortable and I was able to size it perfectly (I think I removed two links) to my 7 1/2 inch wrist. The clasp has only two micro adjustment holes but this has not been a problem. From my experience, the bracelet is not a hair puller and it's easy for me to forget I have the watch on.









The bracelet is sized by removing the center section of each link and removing a small hook from one side. Very easy to adjust.









The watch has regular springbars but they are pretty short so you'd have to trim down the ends of a strap to fit. I really like this watch and I've actually been thinking about buying one or two more just in case they quit making them. I got mine from an Ebay seller for $29.95 shipped.


----------



## Murrango (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures and info Timecacher! I'll check Ebay to see what kind of deal I can get on one of these. I've seen a round digital wave ceptor in a couple of local stores, so that's an option too if I can't track down a reasonably priced rectangular one.


----------



## Chucky (Feb 24, 2009)

Started making this watch this weekend.


----------



## tfdavid (Apr 14, 2010)

What do you think of these ones? A hector H and a casio data bank


----------



## tfdavid (Apr 14, 2010)

Do you know this one?


----------



## jing (Feb 2, 2008)

DW-5600C










DW-5600E










G-5600E










A-168WA


----------



## Stone Hill (Nov 28, 2009)

halfapie said:


> Here's what I'm wearing today. It doesn't get any square-er than this!


Oh man I loved that watch. I should have never sold mine! The Westminster Chime at noon and all.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## ExplorerKid (Dec 14, 2009)

Timex WS4








Nixon "The Block"


----------



## v3loc1ty2.0 (May 29, 2010)

Its nothing special, but an Armitron M576 (lol it was $18.00, with a neg display) that I am now replacing with a High Gear Summit:










Surprisingly, it lasted about 4 years (but it has only basic functions)
BTW this is a noob question but will i be able to switch the strap from this watch to the highgear? I really like the metal clasp on this watch


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

Great looking watches guys. :-!


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

One of the ones I own~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey, another old thread! Still cool, though! Here's mine....
Josh


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## SmartUK (Jun 17, 2006)

ExplorerKid said:


> Timex WS4


To paraphrase Will Smith, I have GOT to get me one of these!!

Nike Mettles get my vote - pics to follow.


----------



## hctaw (Apr 14, 2009)

here is a few of mine..I believe I have about 20 in total...the RED display is an old SEARS ROEBUCK model....the PHASAR and SEARS watch are somewhere between a circle and square..... I really try to keep an eye open for calculator models now...I find them extremely hard to use....the GOLD calculator WATCH is a NONAME.....the Seiko and Sears work,however,I gave up along time ago, in keeping all 'battery watches' powered up


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

That's a great looking collection. :-!


----------



## MTG910DA-1V (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi mario24601
i've question, in these 2 pictures, are they signal receiving indicators? Receiving from Fort Collins and Japan? (bottom of the displays: US60, JP60)



mario24601 said:


>


----------



## Doca (May 31, 2009)

Recently picked up this Junghans.

Am impressed with the quality.


----------



## melly (Nov 1, 2010)

here are two of my fav digitals, both are worn on a regular basis


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)




----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

this thread needs to stay alive!! awesome watches!!


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Yes it does. More!


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

OK, here is my Graviton just back from the spa. Thing is built like a tank. The back screwed off smooth as could be. There are two separate movements. I replaced both batteries but could not get the digital to return to life. Thumbs up for Reactor service. I mailed it to them. For $20 (including shipping!), they replaced all the batteries, gaskets, polished it and mailed it back to me the same day they got it. I sense a strong place in my regular rotation for this watch.


----------



## meshio (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow, really nice Graviton!!

Also, since this is the first time I write in the forum, just to say "hi from Madrid, Spain".


----------



## gloster (Jun 19, 2008)

meshio said:


> Wow, really nice Graviton!!
> 
> Also, since this is the first time I write in the forum, just to say "hi from Madrid, Spain".


Thanks Meshio. And welcome to the forum!


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Casio G-Shocks:
DW-5000SL









G-7800B









and a few G-8000s









"vintage" Seiko LC (need to put a new battery in it - I took out the old one to prevent leaking):









Greetings, Sedi


----------



## dualtime (Apr 29, 2008)

Sedi said:


> Casio G-Shocks:
> DW-5000SL
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice collection!!


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

dualtime said:


> Very nice collection!!


Thanks, those are just the square ones of course :-d.

Greetings, Sedi


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Please ignore the round ones


----------



## Harrington (Aug 28, 2011)

kcohS-G said:


> Please ignore the round ones


What's the one in the middle with the metal(?) bezel? That's a great look.


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Harrington said:


> What's the one in the middle with the metal(?) bezel? That's a great look.


Its a g-7800 sir


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Casio A500WA World Timer is new yet evokes some memories.


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

My one and only square at the moment








Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## dzlvs8 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

My squarish digital watches! I do also have a an 80's Casio 

My Braun Prestige









& my Hamilton Pulsomatic (automatic)


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Ventura Kappa in titanium


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#GShockSQUARE*


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

W-218H








Sanda 293


----------

